# official toll information



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

This information is from the official portuguese tourist web site all links are not to Promote ant private webs sites so please do not delete

Electronic Tolls / 
There are some highways in Portugal on which the tolls are electronic only. It means that there are no cabins and the passing of vehicles is detected by devices placed at the beginning of those highways.
The highways are identified at the beginning with: "Electronic toll only".
*The highways concerned*:
Norte Litoral
- A28: Auto-estrada do Litoral Norte (Littoral North-highway - between Porto and Vilar de Mouros/Caminha) 

Grande Porto
- A4: Porto/Amarante-highway (between Matosinhos and Águas Santas)
- A41: Circular Regional exterior do Porto (Porto Regional Outer Circular)
- A42: Alfena-Lousada-highway

Centro (Costa de Prata-region)
- A17: Littoral Center-highway (between Mira and Aveiro)
- A25: only on the intersections between Esgueira and Angeja (Aveiro-area)
- A29: Auto-estrada da Costa de Prata (Costa de Prata-highway - between Estarreja and Vila Nova de Gaia)
*Payment through electronic devices*

In order for the vehicles to use the above mentioned highways, they should have an electronic device, which must be bought or hired beforehand at a Service Area (Área de Serviço) alongside the highways or at a post office (CTT/Correios). There are three types of electronic devices: 

Electronic license plate device (Dispositivo electrónico de matrícula - DEM): the device is linked to the vehicle's license plate and cannot be transmitted to other cars.
Obtaining: at the highway service areas or other locations like the post offices and the Via Verde Portugal-shops.
Costs: €27 to purchase + preloading a minimum €10 for light vehicles and €20 for heavy vehicles.

Temporary device (Dispositivo temporário - DT): the best solution for a short stay, and as a result for vehicles with a foreign license plate; the license plate is not linked to the device, therefore, anonymity is guaranteed.
Obtaining: it is necessary to establish a lease contract with the responsible entities, at the highway service areas or other locations like the post offices and the Via Verde Portugal-shops.
Costs: deposit of €27 (that will be given back to the driver when the device is returned in good condition at the location it was rented from) + preloading a minimum of €10 for light vehicles and €20 for heavy vehicles. 
Devices from a toll entity (Dispositivo de uma entidade de cobrança de Portagens - DECP) like Via Verde are also accepted on these highways. Although the license plate is not linked to the device, it is necessary to establish a contract with a toll entity. This can be used by vehicles with a foreign license plate that stay in Portugal for a longer period of time.
Obtaining: Via Verde-shops (www.viaverde.pt) 
Costs: €27 + direct debit from bank account every time the device is used.
*Payment without electronic devices:*
Prepaid credit (only available for vehicles with a foreign license plate)
If the period you are staying in Portugal does not justify the option of the Temporary device, one can opt for charging based on the registration of an image of the license plate in everyone of the electronic toll booths.
Before passing the highways on which the charging is exclusively electronic and through the CTT website, drivers (after being registered on this site and being provided with login and password) can choose one of the following modalities:
- Make a prepayment valid for five weekdays, whatever the journeys made on roads covered by this system.
- Make a prepayment for predefined journeys on specific days.
The payment is made through a valid credit card. The amount charged depends on the option chosen.
You can register here (only available in Portuguese): CTT - Matrícula Estrangeira

Payment after having circulated at the roads concerned (only available for vehicles with a Portuguese license plate)
If a vehicle does not have an electronic device when circulating at the highways concerned, a photo of the license plate will be made and saved until the payment is made.
Term for payment: the payment can be made at the second day after having circulated at the roads mentioned above and for a period of five weekdays, at the post office or at one of the shops signalized as “Payshop”.
Costs: normal toll costs + administrative costs (an amount €0,25 for every time the roads were used with a maximum of €2 for each payment made)
Note: when a payment term has passed, the driver is in violation of the rules, and fines will be added to the administrative costs.

More information:
CTT - Tel: (+351) 707 26 26 26 
Find a postoffice nearby: CTT 

Estradas de Portugal: Portal Trfego


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes it is information from an official source but it does need some clarification, as information is not translated correctly and very badly. It also does not mention the new roads supposed to be SCUTs from 15th April.

*Electronic number plate device.* This is a box that fits inside front windscreen and is registered to that one vehicle it cannot be used in any other vehicle. It is not something that fits to number plate

*Tempoary Device* Only for use by NON Portuguese registered vehicles. 
Use the option to pay by D/D as any pre paid balance is lost when device returned. Devise has to be returned to point hired from so if you enter in the North exit in the South you'll lose your deposit.*

Devices from a toll entity means a Portuguese or NON Portuguese registered car can buy and use a ViaVerde box on ALL TOLL roads in POrtugal, not just SCUTs.

Payment without electronic devices this only for NON Portuguese cars, hopefully correct, but at this time is NOT an payment option on the www.estrade.pt who are the responsible body.

Payment after having circulated at the roads concerned  This is only an option for Portuguese registered cars that DO NOT have one of the electronic boxes fitted.*


----------

